# MLA - Medical Australia



## System (26 July 2011)

Medical Australia Limited (MLA) is focused on the manufacture and delivery of quality medical devices and equipment for the healthcare industry.

http://www.medaust.com


----------



## piggybank (6 January 2014)

Equity Raising - http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=MLA&E=ASX&N=772935


----------



## piggybank (15 January 2014)

Up 30% since my last chart.


----------



## piggybank (31 January 2014)

P&F daily update:-


----------



## System (3 December 2017)

On November 30th, 2017, Medical Australia Limited (MLA) was removed from the ASX's official list in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between the Company and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all of the Company's shares by ICU Medical Inc.


----------

